# gargoyle wings sounds needed



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

If you have a mic and a recorder, try using a large umbrella, and open and close it with the membrane of the umbrella going near and past the mic, the larger the umbrella the better. If you want something that sounds larger. Use a mic or two placed on your lawn, and get a plastic tarp and at least 3 friends, with at least each corner suspended, you can coordinate the movement of the slave labor into quickly raising and lowering the tarp. Once you have your act together, turn on the mic and go at it. Once you have heard it you will know exactly what I mean. If you want to try to sample the sound from something, check out Rein of Fire. There are a few scenes there that have flapping without music, talking or much other ambient noise for a few seconds. But if you want something realistic, go with the tarp routine.
FontGeek


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have one you could try but not sure of the quality level. PM me your email address, and I will upload it to you. It's not a very big file so it should email just fine.


----------



## Tipster3000 (Jun 29, 2005)

Here's one you could try also. It has a dragon roar at the end, not sure if you need that or not, but if you want to I can edit that out for you if you don't know how. (dunno how much you know about all that stuff)

EDIT: Forgot the link...lol....
http://www.therecordist.com/assets/sound/game_sfx_2005/dragon_roar_wings_01.wav


----------

